
Horst Faas defined a new breed of war photographer - iamthirsty
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/08/opinion/the-man-who-shot-vietnam.html
======
iamthirsty
I liked the original title, personally.

------
bradknowles
Did anyone else wonder what kind of Lambda job a Horst Faas would be?

